# Replacement for Mini CF bulb for planted tank?



## CoastalTreetrunk (May 12, 2015)

Hey All,

I have a little 5gal planted tank and for the last few years I have had this particular bulb in it. So given that Im sure im due to replace it....
Aqueon Â» 50/50 Mini Compact Fluorescent Lamp | Products
Its a 10W Aqueon 50/50 10000k/actinic bulb that will screw right into the canopy. Normal spiral CFL's will not fit in the canopy.
What can I replace this with that will still grow plants? I have no intentions of going to petsmart and paying that price for a little light bulb so I'm wondering what stores like home depot would have that would still grow some lower/mid light plants? What should I be looking for? Id be happy to stick with the 10,000k-6500k range doesn't matter too much.

Thanks


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

E26 is a pretty common base. For a 5 gallon, I think 6500k range is sufficient, but maybe go a bit higher wattage compared to the 10 W 10000k, actinic bulb. The hardest thing would be to find one where the bulb part fits your particular canopy ... 

I was using a 6500k "daylight spectrum" CFL on my 5 gallon in one of those swivel-clamp desk lamps until I upgraded to LED. Because my swivel lamp was height adjustable, I found that with light close to the water (2" above the surface), a 60 W equivalent bulb (which is rated at around 14 real watts) worked well but I worried about moisture corroding the socket until I got a glass cover. But when I moved the 5g tank into another corner of the room and positioned the light higher, about 6-7" above the water surface, then a 100 W equivalent (or 25 real watts) worked much better for my planted tank. So perhaps a 25/100 W would probably be too high wattage for a canopy type hood, especially for lower/mid light plants.

My plants in the 5g are ludwigia repens, giant baby tears (micranthemum umbrosum), amazon sword, java fern, java moss, anubias barteri nana, alternanthera reineckii, and duckweed.


----------

